# Alternative to Samsung 40F5500, 40" Non 3D LED Smart TV, 40-60k



## mohityadavx (Oct 14, 2013)

Hey!

Looking for a  FHD LED Smart TV (Non 3D - Dont really need 3D  it gives me a headache)
Budget:- 40-60k (Preferably on lower side)
Size - 40"/42"
Option Considered -   Samsung 40F5500 (Getting locally at 55k bundled with Free Samsung B.D. Player priced 6k),  LG 42LN5710 (Getting Locally at 51k)

Really Going for LG now due to bigger size, lesser price internal recording and external recording to HDD/PD without any external device required.

Wanted to know if there are better options.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 14, 2013)

LG one is a vfm at this price point or else you can consider sony as a option.


----------



## mohityadavx (Oct 14, 2013)

$hadow said:


> LG one is a vfm at this price point or else you can consider sony as a option.


Do you have some specific model in mind?


----------



## Minion (Oct 14, 2013)

^^ You can get Sony KDL-42W650A around 56k.


----------



## mohityadavx (Oct 15, 2013)

Minion said:


> ^^ You can get Sony KDL-42W650A around 56k.



Any idea about picture quality of Sony model compared to rest two


----------



## Minion (Oct 15, 2013)

PQ is very good as per CNET website.


----------



## Amir5223 (Oct 15, 2013)

Choose between Panasonic  TH-L42E6D and Sony KDL-42W670. Yo can't go wrong with either of them.


----------



## mohityadavx (Oct 16, 2013)

Amir5223 said:


> Choose between Panasonic  TH-L42E6D and Sony KDL-42W670. Yo can't go wrong with either of them.



Dad wont buy Panasonic will check out Sony


----------



## Amir5223 (Oct 16, 2013)

Some reviews of Sony and don't get confused by the model no. I have confirmed that 670A and 653A are one and the same.

Sony KDL-42W653A Review | TVs | CNET UK
Sony KDL42W653/ KDL-42W653A (W6) Review
Sony KDL-42W653A review - TV - Trusted Reviews
Sony KDL-42W653A review | Plasma and lcd tvs Reviews | TechRadar


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 16, 2013)

What's the street price of the W650A 42"?


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 30, 2013)

I personally feel Samsung F5500 is a better option as you also get a Blue ray player with that.


----------

